# must be enabled with the -std=c++11



## 100matolog (Mar 11, 2017)

```
/usr/local/lib/gcc49/include/c++/bits/c++0x_warning.h:32:2: error: #error This file requires compiler and library support for the ISO C++ 2011 standard. This support is
currently experimental, and must be enabled with the -std=c++11 or -std=gnu++11 compiler options.
```

Anyone know what it wants?


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 12, 2017)

100matolog said:


> Anyone know what it wants?


Doesn't the error message say that already?

In what context do you see this?


----------



## 100matolog (Mar 12, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> Doesn't the error message say that already?
> 
> In what context do you see this?


I'm trying to build cpuminer-opt 


```
./configure CFLAGS="-march=native" --with-crypto --with-curl
make
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2017)

net-p2p/cpuminer

Handbook: Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## egz (May 4, 2018)

SirDice said:


> net-p2p/cpuminer


cpuminer-opt is a fork of cpuminer-multi is a fork of cpuminer that supports much more algorithms. I also tried to compile it on FreeBSD but to no avail (with another error tough). You would have to go though the code to make it work.


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2018)

Note that this thread is 2 years old.


----------



## ralphbsz (May 4, 2018)

Read the source code.  Exactly which C++-11 features does it need?  I'm going to bet that those are available in CLANG, since that also supports C++-14.


----------

